# EXP. AMER. Nanny needs help???



## muffett (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this site, just today... SO happy I found it. I was hoping someone out there could help me with some information. I am female living in the USA. I am in my 40's and have been searching until my fingers are nearly falling off. LOL. I am seeking to find a nanny/aupair position in Italy. I have registered with every agency I can find in Italy and I am not having much luck as they all seem to want the same thing. A girl in her early 20's. I have spoken to a few who have called me and they tell me that the young girls are lazy, want to party all the time,or sit on the computer all day. SO, why am I having such a hard time. I have the referneces, the experience, and the qualities most families look for. I understand them wanting someone younger than I. As maybe they think I don't possess the energy like someone in their 20's. 
I am only asking if ANYONE out there knows of a new avenue I could take, to help me find a position. I am also a mom of 2 sons, who are out on their own now,so I am missing the caregiving part of the family unit. 
It has been a dream of mine from a very, very young age to live and work in Italy someday, and now I have been looking for almost a year.
Please if anyone has any ideas, I would be so happy to hear them.
Don't mean to go on so much, but just wanted to give some idea of who I am and what I am asking. 
I would be very grateful for any assistance.
Thx so much.. God Bless, Katie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Katie, and welcome to the forum.

One problem you may be running into is that of the legal definition of an "au pair" in much of Europe. I'm not familiar with Italy's rules, but in Germany, France and some other countries, an au pair is by definition a student position. The laws are quite strict - and include an age limit (usually 25 or 27) and that the au pair must be allowed time off to attend classes (usually in the language and/or culture of the country). There are strict limits on the hours an au pair can work and what "housework" they are allowed to do (usually only "light" housekeeping - their main charge is supposed to be looking after the kids).

As a "nanny" or housekeeper/child minder you are going to need to qualify for a regular working visa to go to Italy. The au pair visas are normally limited to a year or a year and a half, and they aren't considered "working" visas as such. You may want to check with the Italian consulate in the US to find out what they require for a work visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## muffett (Jul 11, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hi Katie, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> One problem you may be running into is that of the legal definition of an "au pair" in much of Europe. I'm not familiar with Italy's rules, but in Germany, France and some other countries, an au pair is by definition a student position. The laws are quite strict - and include an age limit (usually 25 or 27) and that the au pair must be allowed time off to attend classes (usually in the language and/or culture of the country). There are strict limits on the hours an au pair can work and what "housework" they are allowed to do (usually only "light" housekeeping - their main charge is supposed to be looking after the kids).
> 
> ...


Hello,
Thankyou for the welcome and the info. It really is quite hard. I am hoping something comes up. 
Katie


----------



## sharonsmu (Jul 22, 2009)

*Nanny in Italy*

Have you tried the classifieds in the major cities such as wanted in rome (google it) If you are hired direct by a family i think it makes your visa application easier. You should may be look around expat areas of cities, normally where there are international schools, here in Rome the areas are Olgiata and Casalpalocco which are near the British schools, you will also find areas near the american schools such as Ambrit. 

Hope this helps


----------

